# How to use secure wifi with FreeBSD



## kwa71 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello All,
I am posting this here  because I was unable to find any pertinent information regarding this issue in the handbook. My question is, how do I go about setting up Secure wifi in FreeBSD current? Thanks for bearing with me. --kwa71


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2018)

-CURRENT is not supported: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

As for setting up WiFi: Handbook: 31.3. Wireless Networking


----------

